# Udder and Fair??



## Timothy Hay (Feb 12, 2011)

Okay so in 2 weeks is our fair!! so exited!! but my question is on shaving are you supposed to shave the udder?? and how full should there udder be for the show?? our show is normally around 4 hours long and starts at 1 so we have to milk her out some in the morning but how much should I milk her out to still have her bag looking nice and full with out her being in pain??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes for dairy goats you shave their udder with a #40 blade 

for show I dont milk in the morning - you want a good tight fill. 

What I do is milk at night and then allow for a 12-18 hour fill depending on where she is at in lactation.

Dont milk her out in the morning that will just reduce your chances in the show ring.


If she gets too full before she goes into the ring just squirt some out of each side to relieve the pressure but dont do it to much


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Agreed. You want the udder tight so unless she's leaking milk, let it be tight for the show and right after milke her out. If she's so tight she's leaking then milk a couple squirts out each side...not much. And yes, shave the udder and give the doe a show clip. This would be for a dairy goat, correct?


----------



## Timothy Hay (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes she is a dairy doe she is a Nubian, Saanan, Alpine mix.. she had triplets on the 4th of July!!

how can I shave her udder though??


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You use livestock clippers with a 40/50 blade. If you don't have any you can use human clippers too work ok.


----------



## Timothy Hay (Feb 12, 2011)

I have clippers.. but when I tried shaving her udder so I didn't get so much hair in the milk.. It would only trim the top of the the hair..


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You need a smaller blade then. What kind of clippers? You want a #40 or 50 blade for udders.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Clip in the opposite direction of hair growth


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We fill our does up for 18 hours. You will feel sorry for them, as they are real full and are hobbling around, but just remember, they will be just fine and forget all about it after milkling. :thumb: We use a #40 blade on their udder, but a #50 is fine too. Good luck!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Timothy Hay (Feb 12, 2011)

I looked at the blades package and it is a #10 the clippers are in the barn cant tell you off the top of my head what they are.. I will see if I can find some #40 blades..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you can order blades online. Andies are usually the cheapest. All blade attachments are interchangeable no matter the brand


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If you don't plan on shaving the entire goat with a dairy clip I would also suggest trimming the long hairs on the inside of the back legs to get them out of the way of viewing the udder.


----------



## Timothy Hay (Feb 12, 2011)

I trimmed the rest of her body a little and her tail like its supposed to be.. I am going to see if our TSC has any other blades for our clippers on Saturday when my sister goes to work..


----------

